# Truetype Fonts einbinden?

## NuBie

Hallo ihrs   :Shocked: 

ich wollte mal fragen wie ich vorgehen muss wenn ich ein Truetype Font einbinden möchte? Die Datei liegt mir gezipped vor -> test.zip.

Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn ich sie entpackt habe? Danke  :Smile: )

----------

## Beforegod

Entpacke die Fonts im Verzeichnis /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/truetype.

Danach machst Du als root ein 'chmod 0755 *' und abschließend ein fc-cache!

Fertig ist der Salat  :Wink: 

----------

## NuBie

Kommt mir fast zu einfach vor *g*

----------

## KiLLaCaT

noch ne frage: was is wenns den truetype ordner nicht gibt? erstellem?

jax

----------

## steveb

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> noch ne frage: was is wenns den truetype ordner nicht gibt? erstellem?
> 
> jax

 

nicht erstellen! sondern die fonts ins verzeichnis "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype" kopieren.

danach kannst du "fc-cache -f -v" mal aufrufen und sehen, ob die fonts reingezogen wurden. vergiss nicht nocht "/etc/init.d/xfs restart" durchzuführen.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## slyzer

Bei mir klappen auf keine TTF-Fonts.

Wenn ich fc-cache -fv laufen lasse bekomme ich nur folgenden Output:

```
root# fc-cache -fv

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/afms": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/afms/adobe": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/root/.fonts": no such directory, skipping

fc-cache: succeeded

root#
```

Ich habe in dem anderen Thread gesehen, dass diese Liste viel Länger ist. Dann habe ich mir mal die Optionen von fc-cache angesehen und fc-cache -fv /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/* gestartet, nun bekomme ich eine längere Liste:

```
root# fc-cache -fv /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/*

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/large": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts.cache-1": "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts.cache-1": not a directory, skipping

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype": caching, 32 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF": caching, 12 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xawtv": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: succeeded

root# 
```

Die Frage ist nun, wie kann ich die Verzeichnisse zu fc-cache hinzufügen? Die man-Seite von fc-cache sagt nichts über eine configfile aus...

cu

 slyzer

----------

